# How short should we cut/trim it?



## Jessiewessie99

My parents and I were thinking of taking Tanner to get him a haircut. We used to groom him ourselves(my shelter provides self service or non-self service.) But we decided to get him a trim or hair cut. Since its summer and its heating up, a nice trim or haircut would be nice.

Tanner's coat is longer than Molly's. His coat isn't that long and it isn't as short as Molly's.If that makes sense.lol.

I was just wondering how much should we trim or cut off?We don't want him to be shaved.lol.

Here are some photos:



























Molly's coat:









Tanner's coat again:






















































We were thinking just a little shorter. What do you think?


----------



## JKlatsky

Not at all if he's double coated. A good bathe and a deshedding is a much better choice ot keep him cool. A trim refers to scissoring...which you wouldn't do on his whole body. So they would almost definitely use a razor to shave him down even if they didn't go the skin. 

Please refer to this thread.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/138524-grooming-shaving.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

If you shave him down he'll be even hotter. The longer outer coat helps insulate and if you cut it even he'll be in worse shape.

Frankly, if you can get a few pounds off him (just a few  ) and brush out the under coat (not cut off the longer OUTER coat) he'll be in much better shape.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you shave him down he'll be even hotter. The longer outer coat helps insulate and if you cut it even he'll be in worse shape.
> 
> Frankly, if you can get a few pounds off him (just a few  ) and brush out the under coat (not cut off the longer OUTER coat) he'll be in much better shape.


I really don't want to get into another crazy chat about this, but he is not overweight. I haven't uploaded any recent pictures, these are from a while ago. I can feel his tuck and ribs, he just has a LOT of fur. I use the Furminator on him, we were also going to get him groomed though, we are going to do the same for Molly.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I could only judge the photos you put up, and those showed he could lose some weight. It's great if he's slimmed down from that.

Grooming is just fine! Getting all that undercoat out. But getting any kind of 'haircut' isn't something GSD's need.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

What about his back legs?That hair is so tough!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What about his back legs?That hair is so tough!


What works best for me on the back of the hind legs is a longer toothed metal comb or rake.


----------



## JKlatsky

Absolutely agree. I have always found a shedding rake to be the best. But you wouldn't believe what a professional bath with a forced air dryer can do!


----------



## Zoeys mom

I bathe my GSD without the shampoo weekly just brushing her while she's in the shower- I get enough hair off weekly to fur an entire other dog,lol I also hose her before we go on our evening run so she's wet and cool since it's so hot here


----------



## Jessiewessie99

You should see the hair he sheds after winter! I can make a blanket!lol


----------

